# RB20DET swap question



## Kungfucowboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm looking into doing an RB20DET swap in my 95 hardbody or maybe even selling my truck and getting an S13 and doing the swap with that. My question is does anyone know of a shop in Arizona that i could have the swap done. Even a shop in southern cal might be ok. Thanks


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Try Signal Auto, I heard they were somewhere in California, but they never pick up their damn phone or respond to emails so good luck.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

lol...theres a few " hole in the wall shops" here in so cali u jus have to find one u trust.... ive tried to come in contact with signal aut.. its like they have the phones on silent.. lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u should post this in the Southeast section, they would give you more help, since some of them are in AZ


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i found a typo!!!! "southeast" we all know you meant southwest kevin  man..all the shops in az are for ricers..like versus motorsports.. no real shops like jspec or phase2motortrend or signal auto or mckinneys..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh well, i just took a stab at it  , was too lazy to go look see wut section it was, oh well, i'm sure he can get info from the southeast still


----------



## joobah (Dec 21, 2002)

seriously.. why the rb20 over sr20? you like the torque hole? the only advantage i see is that the rb20 does not have the annoying valve accuators, but its only a problem in 300hp+ engines.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cause i rather have a i4 2.0liter engine instead of a i6 2.0liter engine. correct me if i'm wrong but sr parts are easier to find/get rather than rb20 parts.

edit: i forgot about after-market support

edit2: *NO MORE TALK ABOUT WHY HE'S GETTING A RB INSTEAD OF A SR..VISE VERSA. I DON'T WANT ANOTHER RB VS SR THREAD*


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the RB has a small after market, but not as big as the SR. same with the CA, the after market just isnt there. you'd be doing a lot of custom work with the motor.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

i like doing my own "custom" stuff, it's easier than ticking boxes in a magazine and getting someone to bolt on parts.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

joobah said:


> *seriously.. why the rb20 over sr20? you like the torque hole? the only advantage i see is that the rb20 does not have the annoying valve accuators, but its only a problem in 300hp+ engines. *


LOL I wont start it vsp3c... BUT price is a big one. 1200 for rb20 clip vs 2500-3000 for SR20 clip. Other than that it is preference. I will admit it is kinda a headache. I want to clean my vlave cover, but gotta get teh damn gasket first. Just takes more planning. As soon as the RB gets more popular, more parts will come. The Sr20 didnt just have this big market in the US overnight


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

could the difference in torque be that big? just wondering. Im leaning more towards the RB as well.....to freakin expensive for a SR.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sr20 has more TQ. The numbers on the RB20 are like 214hp and 185 tq. Sr20 is something like 205hp and 205tq right?? Not too sure. Never really researched the SR20


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yup 203lbs-ft torque @ 6,600rpm


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

look at that, rb ppl and sr ppl gettin along....FINALLY!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

hey I think the SR20 is a beautiful engine...just not the god some people have made it out to be...I thought the RB26DETT was godzilla not the sr20


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this should go down in the "nissan hall of fame" along with my "i like the ka24de(t)" post


----------

